# Quick ???



## Tarkus (Jan 15, 2009)

Is there a way to use a Curtis 1203 or 1208 PM controller on a series Golf cart motor.
small project for testing battery chemistry, have controllers but cash is tight, would rather not buy another controller???
Thanks 
David


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Curtis 1208 Manual link:

http://www.saything.co.jp/products/curtis/pdf3/pm1208c_manu.pdf


----------

